# noms coordonnés par "ou" - accord de l'adjectif et du participe passé



## Monsieur Hoole

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une question en ce qui concerne l'usage de la conjonction ou.

Je sais:    j'aime la voiture et le camion vert*s*
mais         aimes-tu la voiture ou le camion vert(s)?

oui, des exemples minables, mais je manque un peu d'inspiration 

Je vous remercie pour votre aide

M.H.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Pour l'accord du verbe, voir cette discussion.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Monsieur Hoole,

Si les deux véhicules sont verts, je demanderais plutôt : « aimes-tu la voiture verte ou le camion vert ? » 
Avec un seul _vert _après _le camion_ je comprendrais que seul le camion est vert, pas la voiture...


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

Un grand merci, Karine,

voilà la raison pour laquelle j'ai posé la question - un post par un Francophone qui semble contredire ce que je croyais.


Maître Capello said:


> Effectivement, c'est mieux sans le _ne… pas_. Par contre il faut mettre _volé_ au pluriel :
> 
> _Les criminels ne peuvent jamais être sûrs qu'une carte de crédit ou un numéro de sécurité sociale volé*s* aient une quelconque valeur._​



Il s'est trompé? Ou est-ce une sorte de "et" implicite ?

M.H.
​


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, je ne me suis pas trompé 

Si tu dis _la voiture ou le camion vert*s*_, tu dis que la voiture et le camion sont vert*s*. → (_la voiture_ *ou* _le camion_)(_vert*s*_)
Si tu dis _la voiture ou le camion vert_, tu dis que le camion est vert, mais tu ne dis rien de la couleur de la voiture. →  (_la voiture_) *ou* (_le camion vert _)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Monsieur Hoole,

Capello a fort bien répondu lui-même. 

Je te donnais un conseil pour plus de clarté, car ton exemple portait à confusion sur ce qui était vert (le camion seul ou le camion et la voiture). Avec le n° de sécu ou la carte de crédit volés, il n'y avait absolument aucune ambigüité sur ce qui est volé (les 2)...

Désolée si je n'ai pas été assez claire.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir

Pour confirmer la Banque de Dépannage Linguistique résume tout ça.


----------



## Frapap

Après des mois pendant lesquels je ne pouvais pas me connecter, me revoilà avec un doute.

Comment dois-je faire l'accord du participe passé en ce cas :

Ceci est comparable à un trésor ou une perle que l'on a trouvés et qu'il ne faut pas perdre.
Ou bien est-ce trouvée, car on trouve ou l'un ou l'autre ?

Instinctivement, j'ai écris trouvés, mais je ne suis pas du tout sûre de mon choix.

Merci !


----------



## yannalan

Je suis francophone de naissance et je ferais ce choix aussi a priori. Mais je ne ferais pas de pari sur la fausseté de l'autre hypothèse... Attends des avis autres...


----------



## fragnol123

En général lorsqu'on a deux substantifs de genre différent l'accord se fait au masculin. Personnellement je le mettrais au singulier, parce qu'on ne trouve pas les deux à la fois, mais soit l'un, soit l'autre. Mais je n'en suis pas sûre à 100%, attends à avoir d'autres avis.


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme le _ou_ semble exclusif, je mettrais le participe passé au masculin singulier :

_ Ceci est comparable à un trésor ou une perle que l'on a trouv*é* et qu'il ne faut pas perdre._


----------



## Frapap

En effet, ça me gênait d'avoir trouvé (masc.) près de perle (fém.), je crois que je vais écrire

... à une perle ou à un trésor que l'on a trouvé. 

Qu'en pensez-vous ? 

Par contre ou pourrait assi comprendre cette phrase ainsi :
... à une perle (ou à un trésor) que l'on a trouvée (la trouvée se refère sans doute à perle.

Frapap, aux idées très confuses


----------



## yannalan

C'est le genre' de confusion parfaitement compréhensible, y compris pour des français assez éduqués.


----------



## fragnol123

- Trésor et perle sont coordonnés par "ou", à mon avis vous ne pouvez pas les séparer. 

- D'autre part, une perle, un trésor, ce sont deux choses que l'on peut *trouver*, le verbe est bien choisi. 

- Enfin que faites-vous de _trésor _tout seul au milieu de la phrase? Cela donnerait quelquechose comme ça : _Ceci est comparable à un trésor, ou une perle que l'on a trouvé*e* et qu'il ne faut pas _perdre_..._Ça ne tient pas la route.

Donc je pense qu'il faut bien mettre le participe au masculin singuler, trouv*é*.


----------



## Xence

Frapap said:


> Instinctivement, j'ai écris trouvés [...]


 
J'aurais fait pareil ! Il y a des fois où on a raison de se fier à son instinct... 
Car rien ne dit que nous sommes bien dans un cas de disjonction exclusive (genre: la vie ou la mort). Du moins est-ce difficile à trancher. 

Accordons-nous donc le bénéfice du doute, et laissons la porte ouverte aux deux possibilités: trouv*é*/trouv*és*.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je trouve au contraire que l'exclusion est logique alors que l'inclusion serait difficile à justifier étant donné le contexte (référence évidente à une parabole des Écritures)…


----------



## Xence

Maître Capello said:


> (référence évidente à une parabole des Écritures)…


La référence est peut-être évidente pour Maître Capello, pas pour Xence. 

Je trouve, quant à moi, que la tolérance dans ce genre de cas qui peuvent prêter à confusion, est preuve de sagesse. La langue, au risque de faire dans la redite, n'est pas une science exacte.


> Il n’est pas toujours facile de savoir si c’est l’idée de conjonction ou celle de disjonction qui domine. C’est pourquoi plusieurs grammairiens admettent une certaine tolérance dans l’accord du verbe.


OQLF


----------



## mekman99

Quel est la proposition correcte parmi ces trois, et est-ce qu'il y a une difference entre l'utilisation de "Ou" et "Et" dans ce contexte en ce qui concerne l'accord de l'adjectif avec le nom?

"Propos, acte ou approbation attribué à une personne."
ou:
"Propos, acte ou approbation attribués à une personne."
ou:
"Propos, acte ou approbation attribuée à une personne."


Merci d'avance !


----------



## Maître Capello

Les règles grammaticales à ce sujet sont assez peu respectées, mais, en principe, si le _ou_ peut être cumulatif, c'est-à-dire que les termes coordonnés ne s'excluent pas l'un l'autre, on fait l'accord avec l'ensemble des donneurs comme on le ferait avec _et_. Si par contre le _ou_ est exclusif, on fait normalement l'accord soit avec le dernier terme, soit avec le genre qui l'emporte, c'est-à-dire qu'on ne mettrait le féminin que si tous les termes coordonnés sont féminins.

Dans l'exemple que tu donnes, le _ou_ semble bien exclusif et donc il faut le singulier, mais les deux genres sont possibles. (Personnellement, je préfère l'accord avec le genre indifférencié, soit le masculin.)

_Propos, acte ou approbation attribu*é* à une personne. 
Propos, acte ou approbation attribu*ée* à une personne. _

Voir également sujets coordonnés par "ou" - accord.


----------



## manuhard

Bonjour,

Dans la phrase :
'Je peux jouir d'un appartement ou d'une maison plus grand(e)(s)'

Est-ce que l'accord de l'adjectif 'grand' se fait sur la maison ou sur les 2 types de logement ?

Merci d'avance,

manuhard


----------



## JClaudeK

Oui, sur les 2 types de logement.
Or, 'appartement' étant masculin et 'maison' féminin, il faut écrire
_'Je peux jouir d'un appartement ou d'une maison plus grand*s*'._


----------



## snarkhunter

JClaudeK said:


> _un appartement ou d'une maison plus grand*s*'._


... Pour ma part - influence de la logique booléenne oblige - , je n'utiliserais pas de pluriel avec la conjonction "ou", mais seulement avec "et". Et je garderais donc un singulier ici.


----------



## JClaudeK

snarkhunter said:


> Et je garderais donc un singulier ici.


Je ne suis pas convaincu par ta logique, booléenne ou pas, désolé. 
S'il s'agit bien d'un appartement plus grand ou d'une maison plus grande - les *deux* sont *plus grands*.


----------



## Maître Capello

Si seule la maison est plus grande, on écrira évidemment :

_ Je peux jouir d'un appartement ou d'une maison plus grande._​
Si tant l'appartement que la maison peuvent être plus grands, deux accords sont possibles lorsque le _ou_ est exclusif comme ici : l'accord avec l'ensemble des donneurs ou l'accord avec le dernier terme uniquement. L'accord avec l'ensemble des donneurs est toutefois plus fréquent. On pourra donc écrire :

_Je peux jouir d'un appartement ou d'une maison plus grand*s*.
Je peux jouir d'un appartement ou d'une maison plus grand*e*._ (mais il y a un risque de confusion avec le cas indiqué plus haut)​
Quoi qu'il en soit, on ne devrait pas écrire : _Je peux jouir d'un appartement ou d'une maison plus grand_.


----------



## bmae9843

Bonjour,


Je me trouve toujours bloquée face à ce type de phrase. Je ne sais pas comment accorder l'adjectif final quand les noms qui précèdent ne sont pas du même genre.

Comme par exemple dans la phrase :
On peut dire que son comportement a entraîné un résultat ou une conséquence négative (?)
ou encore
Cette expression décrit l'action ou le mouvement précipité (?) du sujet.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'éclairer ?


Merci.


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur le forum 

Il s'agit du masculin grammatical, qui est un genre non marqué, c'est en fait le "neutre" du français. Lorsque l'adjectif caractérise deux noms de genres différents, il est au neutre, qui est en français identique au masculin.

Enfin c'est la façon politiquement correcte dont on présente cela à notre époque. A l'époque lointaine où j'étais à l'école on disait plus simplement "le masculin l'emporte sur le féminin", mais ça n'est plus d'actualité.

A titre personnel je fais en sorte, chaque fois que je le peux, de mettre en dernier le nom masculin, ça fait plus naturel : On peut dire que son comportement a entraîné une conséquence ou un résultat négatif.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est en fait un peu plus compliqué que ça… Normalement, on devrait faire l'accord avec *l'ensemble des donneurs*, donc mettre l'adjectif au *masculin pluriel*. Toutefois, lorsqu'il est question comme ici d'une *réalité unique* – les deux substantifs sont plus ou moins synonymes –, on devrait faire l'accord avec *le terme le plus proche*, donc ici au *féminin singulier*. Cette règle est toutefois assez peu respectée dans la réalité et on trouve en fait toutes sortes d'accords.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Toutefois, lorsqu'il est question comme ici d'une *réalité unique*



Dans la BDL, on trouve :


> En effet, la conjonction _ou_, dans le doublet, unit *deux noms qui renvoient à une même notion*, l’un masculin, l’autre féminin.



Est-ce à cette règle que vous faites allusion ?

Si oui, il me semble que ce cas ne correspond pas à celui proposé ici, puisqu'on est en présence de deux notions différentes. Dès lors, la règle à appliquer me parait être la suivante :


			
				BDL said:
			
		

> [Dans le cas de] *deux noms qui renvoient à des notions différentes *[, l]a règle établit alors que l’adjectif se met à la troisième personne du pluriel lorsqu’il y a idée de conjonction et à la troisième personne du singulier lorsqu’il y a idée d’opposition ou de disjonction.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il s'agit pourtant bien de deux termes désignant une seule et même chose, _résultat_ et _conséquence_ étant synonymes.


----------



## k@t

Dans la phrase en question, je n’ai pas l’impression qu'on soit en présence de synonymes, mais vu le peu de contexte, c’est difficile d’être affirmatif.
Plus généralement, si les deux notions sont proches, elles ne sont pas équivalentes. On ne peut pas remplacer _Nous avons obtenu de bons résultats_ par _Nous avons obtenu de bonnes conséquences_, de même, si les deux termes étaient exactement synonymes (pour autant que cela existe), on ne pourrait avoir ce genre d’énoncés :


> Tout résultat obtenu s’accompagne de conséquences imprévues.
> L'action peut avoir produit le bon _résultat_, donc être efficace, mais entraîner des _conséquences désastreuses_.
> Lefficacité des gestionnaires et des organisations



Par ailleurs, j’ai le sentiment que ce que la BDL entend par _même notion_, c’est une exacte similitude de signifié au trait « genre » près.

- Notion : "assumeur" de direction > _directeur / directrice._
- Notion : humain > _homme / femme._
- Notion : "prodigueur" d'enseignement > _enseignant / enseignante,_
etc.

Ce n’est pas le cas pour _conséquence _et _résultat _(ou _action _et _mouvement_).

*Edit *: _c'est normal, puisqu'à mieux lire le lien de la BDL, je vois qu'il est consacré à la rédaction épicène. Maître Capello, je suis tombée sur ce lien en partant de votre commentaire évoquant la notion de "réalité unique". C'est ce qui me semblait s'en rapprocher le plus.
Il y a bien sûr également les cas de ce type : "mon frère ou/et ami adoré", où "frère" et "ami" désignent un seul et unique référent (on est donc en effet bien en présence d'une réalité unique) et où par conséquent l'adjectif se met logiquement au singulier; mais ce cas n'a a priori rien à voir avec la question de bmae9843._

Cela dit, si on suit une autre source, point de _conjonction / disjonction_ ni de _notions différentes ou identiques_, et on fait un peu comme on veut ! C’est moins rigolo (ou pas pareillement rigolo), mais plus simple.


----------



## snarkhunter

JClaudeK said:


> S'il s'agit bien d'un appartement plus grand ou d'une maison plus grande - les *deux* sont *plus grands*.


Non, puisque seul l'un d'entre eux est considéré dans ce cas ("ou" n'est pas "et", et on en revient à la même chose).
C'est pourquoi je ne suis personnellement pas d'accord avec la dernière phrase proposée par *MC* (au message 23), même si je reconnais que le cas est problématique. Logique booléenne ou pas !


----------



## Maître Capello

Selon Cordial :


> Mais la coordination ne comporte pas toujours cette idée d'addition, en particulier avec […] les coordinations "ou, ni". Lorsque les antécédents s'ajoutent, l'accord se fait sur les deux. Lorsqu'ils ne s'ajoutent pas, on fait l'accord avec le dernier.



Selon _Le Bon Usage_ (§ 447) :


> *Éléments coordonnés pour une seule réalité*
> 
> a) Si la réalité est *concrète*, il s'agit manifestement d'un être ou d'un objet uniques, désignés de deux ou plusieurs façons, les receveurs restent au singulier par syllepse.
> 
> b) Lorsqu'il ne s'agit pas d'un être ou d'un objet concrets, il est plus difficile de savoir clairement si les auteurs envisagent réellement les mots coordonnés comme recouvrant un concept unique, la synonymie étant souvent affaire de sentiment personnel. Il est pourtant vraisemblable que, dans les ex. suivants, les auteurs ont senti les mots coordonnés comme à peu près équivalents, comme deux manières de désigner la même notion ; de là l'accord avec le dernier terme de la coordination.



_Ibidem_, § 449 :


> Nous avons vu au § 441 que l’accord se faisait d’ordinaire avec l’ensemble des donneurs lorsque ceux-ci sont unis par _ou_, mais l’idée même de substitution qui est exprimée par cette conjonction fait que l’accord avec un seul terme est assez fréquent.
> 
> Lorsqu’il s’agit de préciser les raisons (voir _a_ ci-dessous) et les modalités (_b_) de ce choix, la tradition grammaticale présente des règles relativement simples, mais que l’usage ne confirme guère.
> 
> On peut penser, comme Littré (art. _ou_, Rem. 1), que l’accord avec l’ensemble des donneurs « est la construction la plus naturelle » (si l’on ajoute : à la réflexion). […]
> 
> a) La tradition grammaticale considère que le singulier s’impose si le verbe ne peut avoir qu’un seul agent logique : _Pierre ou Paul sera colonel de ce régiment_ (il y a un colonel par régiment) ; — tandis que le pluriel conviendrait si les êtres ou choses représentés par le sujet pouvaient simultanément faire l’action. Mais l’usage garde à l’égard de cette règle, surtout à la deuxième partie, une large indépendance.
> 
> Il faut naturellement tenir compte des cas où intervient un autre facteur : les sujets désignent une réalité unique (§ 447) ; la coordination est différée (§ 444) ; les sujets sont des éléments « neutres » (§ 446) ; un des sujets l’emporte sur les autres (§ 448, notamment a, 3°, _ou plutôt_) ; _l’un ou l’autre, tel ou tel_ (§§ 445, b ; 453, a).
> 
> b) La tradition grammaticale enseigne aussi que, si l’accord se fait avec un seul des termes unis par _ou_, ce terme est le dernier. Mais la réalité de l’usage est beaucoup moins simple.




La règle est en effet tout sauf bien établie et respectée… Voici quelques exemples avec différents accords :

_Je crus qu'*un être* ou qu'*une force* invisibl*e* l'attirait doucement au fond de l'eau._ (Maupassant, _Sur l'eau_)
_*celui* ou *celle* qui était « rest*ée* à écrire »_ (Proust, _Pastiches et mélanges_)
_menacé d'*une anarchie* ou d'*un désordre* universe*l*_ (Lamennais, _De la religion_)
_*l'ange* ou *la fée* que m'a refus*é* l'Asie_ (Barrès, _Jardin sur l'Oronte_)
_*tâche* ou *service* impos*ée*_ (_Dictionnaire du français vivant_, s.v. _prestation_)
_*un rouge* ou *un violet* plus intens*es*_ (Taine, _De l'intelligence_)


----------



## snarkhunter

... Effectivement ! Merci pour tous ces exemples, qui me paraissent bien de nature à entretenir une confusion très claire (... car je pratique couramment l'oxymore !).


----------



## k@t

La notion de réalité unique appliquée aux concepts abstraits, pourquoi pas ? Mais c’est la porte ouverte à la plus grande des subjectivités ; et là encore pourquoi pas, si ce n’est que ça affaiblit grandement la règle, à tel point qu’à mon avis ça l’invalide quasiment pour ne pas dire complètement.

Ainsi, voyons le paragraphe 441 de Grevisse qui énonce la règle générale – selon laquelle l’accord se fait au pluriel en cas de donneurs multiples -, on trouve dans son sous-paragraphe 2°, consacré aux noms coordonnés par ou, les exemples suivants :

_- Le doute eût été supprimé par une connaissance ou une ignorance également complètes. _(Proust)
_- Ils n’en étaient pas moins, à l’occasion, justes et simples, mais d’un air si altier, que simplicité ou justice ne leur valaient la moindre sympathie. _(Bosco)

Bien que les choses ne soient en l'occurrence pas envisagées ainsi, _connaissance _et _ignorance_, _simplicité _et _justice _me semblent pourtant parfaitement pouvoir recouvrir une réalité unique.

On pourra arguer que _connaissance _ou _ignorance_, _simplicité _ou _justice _ne sont pas synonymes, mais que dire de _simplicité_ /_ laconisme_, _force _/_ fixité, vertu _/_ vice_ qui sont donnés comme exemples dans le paragraphe 447 – b) pour illustrer l’accord au singulier d’éléments coordonnés parce que censés recouvrir une réalité unique ?

D'après moi, ils ne sont pas plus ou moins synonymes que les précédents et tout comme ces précédents, ils renvoient (ou pas) à une réalité unique.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> On pourra arguer que _connaissance _ou _ignorance_ […] ne sont pas synonymes


Évidemment que non puisque ce sont des antonymes !


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Évidemment que non puisque ce sont des antonymes !


Je m'étais bien gardée de surligner la chose, puisque juste après venait un cas exactement similaire :  _vice _et _vertu_, pourtant déclarés « synonymes » ce qui à ce titre venait justifier l’accord au singulier.

Mais c’est sûr que bien qu’antonymes on doit bien en effet pouvoir défendre qu'ils recouvrent une réalité unique : celle de l'orgueil d'Henriette – ce qui doit être à peu près possible toutes les fois qu’on a des concepts abstraits unis par _ou _ou par _et _qualifiés par un même adjectif ou régissant un même verbe.

Bref, tout ça pour redire que cette « règle » me semble bien faiblarde : on a des synonymes qui en fait sont des antonymes et des réalités prétendument (ou possiblement) uniques qui le sont pour les uns mais non pour les autres et a priori au petit bonheur la chance.


----------

